# RCAHMS Review



## Seahorse (Jan 16, 2012)

Explore in Scotland? This is worth a read. Check out the quote from the page...



> *How You Can Contribute to the Review*
> 
> The review will focus on how RCAHMS delivers its functions and whether there are alternative options that would be more efficient, while delivering the same outcomes. You can find out more about the review process through an FAQs document.
> 
> ...



Full page here... http://www.rcahms.gov.uk/news/rcahms-review


----------

